# Call of Duty 4 (Black Screen)



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

I just purchased Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare from Steam on my laptop and I have not been able to launch it. The only thing I get when I hit launch is a black screen but I can hear the sound from the intro movie etc, that means the game don't crash.

I can run on safe mode though but that's not so fun now is it? 

Thanks!


----------



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

Update: I just got to know that Safe Mode doesn't work either. When I go into options to change the resolution to my native it just gets black screen again.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Follow this video to learn how to run Call of Duty 4 in windowed mode
after that try to alter the game's settings and lower the game's resolution

How To Open CoD4 In A Window Mode ( not full screen ) - YouTube


----------



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try this and report back.

Edit: I also tried to run MW2 and that one actually works, both SP and MP. :/


----------

